# iwl3945: Failed to register network device (error -12)

## SithMaddox

I am trying to get wireless working for my intel 3945 AG card.

Output from dmesg

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.1.17ds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

wmaster0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

wmaster0: Failed to initialize wep

iwl3945: Failed to register network device (error -12)

Using kernel 2.6.23 and iwlwifi-1.1.17

----------

## d2_racing

emerge --info plz ?

Also, did you load the WEP option in your kernel ?

```

(*) Wireless

    (*) Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

    (M) IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

    (M) IEEE 802.11i CCMP support

    (M) IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption 

```

----------

## SithMaddox

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> emerge --info plz ?
> 
> Also, did you load the WEP option in your kernel ?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945

Since iwlwifi uses the new networking stack wouldn't that WEP module be useless?  I have the old networking stack disabled, which includes the WEP option.

Also, that says 802.1x, which is a standard for user based authentication... why is it next to WEP?

Emerge info: 

```
Portage 2.1.3.16 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 29 Oct 2007 23:00:03 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.2-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4, 2.5.1-r3

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo"

LINGUAS="en_US en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa apache2 avahi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups daap dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ieee1394 ipod ipv6 ipw3945 isdnlog jpeg kerberos ldap lirc mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap musicbrainz mysql ncurses nfs nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse ssl svg tagwriting tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1 type1-fonts unicode v4l vim-syntax vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_US en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## d2_racing

I use the old method and everything is fine.

----------

## jeanfrancis

Hi there !

Did you manage to correct your problem ?

I got rid of this error having the cryptographic options in-kernel :

```

Cryptographic options --->

   [*] Cryptographic API

     <*> AES cipher algorithms

     <*> ARC4 cipher algorithm

     <*> Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm

```

As modules, even if they were loaded, it didn't work for me...

Let me know if that works !

----------

## Starik

Me too. I'm getting the new problem. Compiling wep into the kernel does not (it would be strange) help...

I don't see an answer for the moment...I have to stay without internet.

----------

## jeanfrancis

Hi !

Do you get exactly this same problem ?

You still can use the deprecated ipw3945 packages instead of the new iwlwifi ones, it will work with the "normal" networking stack.

However, I did get it to work building the three modules that I said in my other post, in-kernel.

Good luck !

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah use the ipw3945 for now and maybe in a couple of months you can retry the newest version of the driver.

----------

## Starik

Hi,

what exactly did you compile into the kernel? So far it is not working for me...perhaps the problem is the new version iwlwifi-1.2.22...

----------

## jeanfrancis

I have those packages :

```
=net-wireless/iwlwifi-1.2.22

=net-wireless/iwl3945-2.14.1.5

=net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.8
```

And this in the kernel :

```

#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

[...]

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

```

Note that I have a x86_64 architecture  :Smile: 

----------

## DMK

I'm on amd64 too...

i had the same problem.

compiling all cryptolib-stuff directly into the kernel did solve the problem..

perhaps you can try one by one, but i didn;t have the patience...

greets,

dmk

----------

## d2_racing

Any progress with that problem ?

----------

## marjan

I also have this error with my iwl4965 at my Intel Centrino Pro. But when I compile in the crypt and crc into the kernel the problem is gone? 

[quote="jeanfrancis"]I have those packages :

```
=net-wireless/iwlwifi-1.2.22

=net-wireless/iwl3945-2.14.1.5

=net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.8
```

Jean,

how the wpa-supplicant working with iwlwifi? is it ok ? currently I'm using net-wireless/wireless-tools? Does WPA works with iwlwifi?

This how I cook it at my gentoo laptop

http://marjan.blogsome.com/2008/01/26/howto-to-make-iwl4965-works-the-gentoo-way/

----------

## philpep-tlse

```
iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.1.17kds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

phy0: Failed to initialize wep

iwl3945: Failed to register network device (error -12)

Adding 979956k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:979956k

eth0: link down

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

```

Thats my dmesg, i probably have the same problem. I'm on 2.6.24-gentoo and i've compiled the kernel with all we need (help by several tutorials)...

Wait, use the ipw3945d and see. What iwl-3945-rs refer to ?

Thanks and excuse my English   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jeanfrancis

Hi there !

For those here who *still* have this problem, compiling the crytography algorithms right into the kernel (and not as modules) does the trick. I just ran into this problem again with my new install and it did solve the problem  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Are you sure that iwlwifi is necessary ?

I will double check my package tonight and post the result.

----------

## jeanfrancis

You always have the choice between the package and the in-kernel drivers. That's the same for ALSA. You can use ALSA from the kernel, or use the alsa-drivers instead  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

```

gentootux ~ # equery list iwl

[ Searching for package 'iwl' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-2.14.1.5 (0)

gentootux ~ #

```

So, I use the Ilw3945 inside the kernel, so I don't need the external driver.

----------

## carpman

Hello, i am getting this error and have tried suggestions about compiling crypto stuff into kernel but no joy?

I am trying new method so do not have app emerged.

```

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwl4965: Could not read microcode: -2

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:00.0 disabled

iwl4965: probe of 0000:02:00.0 failed with error -2

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x25a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input5

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.1.17kds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

```

I am pretty sure that wireless is 4968 on   my Samsung Q45 but can't be sure ass lcpci only shows

```

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4229 (rev 61)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 4353 (rev 15)

```

any ideas?

cheers

----------

## d2_racing

Yes, you need to install this package :

```

# emerge -v iwl4965-ucode

```

----------

## carpman

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Yes, you need to install this package :
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge -v iwl4965-ucode
> ...

 

cheers, though still can't find wireless !

----------

## jeanfrancis

Hi there !

Could you put the ouptut of dmesg | tail after loading the driver, and lsmod?

----------

## d2_racing

The Iwl3945 and Iwl4965 are not very easy to make it work but when they work, it's rock solid.

----------

## carpman

Thanks for reply, 

here is lat part of dmesg which has details wireless card:

```

gpgart: Detected an Intel 965GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7676K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:04:09.0 [144d:c510]

iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.1.17kds

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cb8, PCI irq 20

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#04) from #05 to #08

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xf0400000 - 0xf04fffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[C] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

uvcvideo: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC262, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

si3054: cannot initialize. EXT MID = 0000

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x25a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input5

XFS mounting filesystem sda7

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sda7

XFS mounting filesystem sda8

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sda8

Adding 4883752k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4883752k

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

```

here is part of logs from just after booting which shows module being loaded:

```

Jun 15 08:15:20 prospero agpgart: Detected an Intel 965GM Chipset.

Jun 15 08:15:20 prospero agpgart: Detected 7676K stolen memory.

Jun 15 08:15:20 prospero agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

Jun 15 08:15:20 prospero Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

Jun 15 08:15:20 prospero usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb

Jun 15 08:15:20 prospero Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:04:09.0 [144d:c510]

Jun 15 08:15:20 prospero iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.1.17kds

Jun 15 08:15:20 prospero iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

Jun 15 08:15:20 prospero Linux video capture interface: v2.00

Jun 15 08:15:20 prospero Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cb8, PCI irq 20

Jun 15 08:15:20 prospero Socket status: 30000006

Jun 15 08:15:20 prospero Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#04) from #05 to #08

Jun 15 08:15:20 prospero pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xf0400000 - 0xf04fffff

Jun 15 08:15:20 prospero ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[C] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Jun 15 08:15:20 prospero ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Jun 15 08:15:20 prospero PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

Jun 15 08:15:20 prospero iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

Jun 15 08:15:20 prospero ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

Jun 15 08:15:20 prospero PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

Jun 15 08:15:20 prospero uvcvideo: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

Jun 15 08:15:20 prospero hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC262, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

Jun 15 08:15:20 prospero si3054: cannot initialize. EXT MID = 0000

Jun 15 08:15:20 prospero iwl4965: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

Jun 15 08:15:20 prospero phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

Jun 15 08:15:20 prospero Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x25a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

Jun 15 08:15:20 prospero input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input5

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                55872  0

snd_seq_device          9044  1 snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            43424  0

snd_mixer_oss          17984  1 snd_pcm_oss

pcmcia                 42528  0

compat_ioctl32          9280  0

videodev               28800  0

v4l1_compat            12484  1 videodev

snd_hda_intel         353828  1

iwl4965               196264  0

firmware_class         11648  2 pcmcia,iwl4965

psmouse                42076  0

i2c_i801                9948  0

yenta_socket           27788  1

rsrc_nonstatic         12160  1 yenta_socket

snd_pcm                86536  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

hci_usb                17500  0

snd_timer              25480  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

mac80211              126860  1 iwl4965

v4l2_common            20416  2 compat_ioctl32,videodev

snd                    63208  9 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore              10016  1 snd

cfg80211               15440  1 mac80211

snd_page_alloc         11344  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

intel_agp              28448  1

```

As i have said if i use iwconfig i can see wlan0 and with iwlist i can see my AP so card is working, but just not with wpa and i cannot see any wlan0 in /etc/init.d/ ?

cheers

----------

## jeanfrancis

You must create wlan0 in /etc/init.d/

in root:

```

cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

```

For WPA, you need to use wpa_supplicant package. If it is not present, install it.

Then, you can open wpa_gui and see if you can see your AP and connect to it  :Smile: 

----------

## carpman

 *jeanfrancis wrote:*   

> You must create wlan0 in /etc/init.d/
> 
> in root:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That did it but still have couple of issues, on boot i get:

```

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                                   [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 -

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

even with this it still works except my nfs shares are no longer accesible, i get permission error even though am using same IP that works for wired?

Also restarting wlan0 from console gives error about turning off wirleess and i need to reboot to get it back, also get same error i get on booting:

```

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Stopping hddtemp daemon ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                          [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0

 *   wpa_supplicant will launch, but not associate until

 *   wireles radio is re-enabled for interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                                   [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 -

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

many thanks

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, what do you have after you start for the first time when you lunch this 

```

#  /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start 

# wpa_cli status

# wpa_cli status

# wpa_cli status

# wpa_cli status

# wpa_cli status

# wpa_cli status

# wpa_cli status

# wpa_cli status

```

Do you see that you are associate or not ?

----------

## d2_racing

Look this is my result :

```

gentootux ~ # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=00:1a:70:62:40:88

ssid=gentoonet

id=0

pairwise_cipher=CCMP

group_cipher=CCMP

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED

ip_address=192.168.1.103

```

----------

## carpman

thanks for reply,

Wlan0 is started on boot via ifplugd, here are the relevent lines fromm demsg after boot.

```

iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.1.17kds

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0f:b5:72:b0:ec

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:0f:b5:72:b0:ec (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:0f:b5:72:b0:ec

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:0f:b5:72:b0:ec (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:0f:b5:72:b0:ec)

wlan0: switched to short barker preamble (BSSID=00:0f:b5:72:b0:ec)

```

Connection has been made to AP, 

```

# wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=00:0f:b5:72:b0:ec

ssid=Nexus

id=0

pairwise_cipher=TKIP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED

ip_address=192.168.1.6

```

but as before i still the same error on boot:

```

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                                   [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 -

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ... 

```

I tried stopping and then restarting wlan, i get different output but again wireless stops working:

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

 * Stopping hddtemp daemon ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                          [ ok ]

```

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                                   [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 -

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

```

# wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=SCANNING

```

All it does is scan, it never finds or connects.

cheers

----------

## d2_racing

 *carpman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Connection has been made to AP, 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I see that you have a valid IP adress, so reboot your box and don't touch anything. I think that you have Internet after a fresh reboot.

Can you surf the net after a fresh reboot ?

Also, the wpa error is normal or sort of, because there a weird bug with wpa_supplicant but everything is running.

Just for the record, can you post your /etc/wpa/wpa_supplicant.conf ?

----------

## jeanfrancis

@carpman : I do have those warnings on /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start (and/or boot), I never got rid of them.... but my network works, like yours.

The driver is kind of buggy when you have to restart it. The way I use if I have to restart my network is to stop net.wlan0, unload the iwl3945 module, check the running processes to see if any wpa_supplicant still running (and if yes, killing it), reload iwl3945 and wait. net.wlan0 restarts by itself, and my network is okay  :Smile: 

For your nfs shares, I have no clue.

----------

## carpman

Thanks for replies, yep i know i have a  working wireless but it is the errors and restart problem that bother me, i could live with the errors but as  this laptop will be moving from networtk to  network restarting without hassle would be good.

Anyone have any issues with waking up from standby or hibernation?

Hopefully the driver will get better.

----------

## swingkyd

I have problems very simiar to Carpman above. I just cannot get this working and I have no idea why. Some help would be greatly appreciated. I'm using the in-kernel drivers. Here are my relevant configs (i hope):

```
 # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Running preup function                                               [ ok ]

 *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0

 *   wpa_supplicant will launch, but not associate until

 *   wireles radio is re-enabled for interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported        [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 - 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

# wpa_cli status 

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=DISCONNECTED

# ifconfig wlan0

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1C:BF:13:DF:DC  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:13 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2846 (2.7 Kb)  TX bytes:3208 (3.1 Kb)

 # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:13:46:19:BD:02   

          Tx-Power=off   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

and various other messages:

```
 # lsmod |grep iwl

iwl3945               156520  0 

mac80211              100684  1 iwl3945

# dmesg |grep iwl

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1

.1.17kds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

iwl3945: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.

iwl3945: Error setting new configuration (-110).

iwl3945: Error sending REPLY_ADD_STA: time out after 500ms.

iwl3945: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.

iwl3945: Error setting new configuration (-110).

iwl3945: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.

iwl3945: Error setting new configuration (-110).

iwl3945: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.

iwl3945: Error setting new configuration (-110).

iwl3945: Error sending REPLY_RXON: time out after 500ms.

iwl3945: Error setting new configuration (-110).

```

```
# lspci |grep Net    

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
```

```
 # equery l iwl

[ Searching for package 'iwl' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-2.14.1.5 (0)
```

and finally: 

```
 # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

...
```

```
# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=0

#ap_scan=1

network={

  ssid="cnetwork"

  key_mgmt=NONE

  wep_key0=MYKEYHERE

  wep_tx_keyidx=0

  priority=5

  auth_alg=OPEN

}

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}

```

I really would love to get my wireless working using the new drivers. I had it sort-of working with the old ones. Any idea what I might be doing wrong?

----------

## swingkyd

ok...well, after randomly playing with setting using the wpa_gui application, I was able to get my network working. For me, it took having the gui open, manually unloading the kernel module: iwl3945, then manually loading it again, and voila, it worked...magically. I don't know why though.

----------

